
High-cat diet: urban coyotes feast on pets, study finds - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/apr/12/protect-your-pets-cats-make-up-one-fifth-of-coyotes-diet-in-los-angeles
======
robertcope
It's funny how many people don't seem to understand that coyotes, owls, hawks,
and other predators live in cities. I had a cat taken by a coyote last year,
and I live in the middle of Houston. I've had multiple cats taken by owls over
the years, as well.

~~~
howard941
My college buddy had kittens taken by racoons in a partially built out
suburban subdivision yet persisted in letting his cats out. I'm sorry for your
losses.

